# Hoyt Carbon Spyder



## BIGSWANG77 (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm looking at purchasing this bow for this season (a little late, I know). I'm just not sure about pulling the trigger on a $1000 dollar bow. I've heard good things about their bows and their performance; I've also heard bad things about their customer service. Any die-hard hoyt fans love it? Anyone never going back to hoyt?
Thank you


----------



## Jon-Paul (Jun 1, 2012)

I bought the Carbon Spyder Turbo ZT this year and I must say I am amazed by it. I was never a Hoyt fan until they introduce the Carbon Spyder. This bow fits great into my hand, light, packs a punch and has some speed behind it. You will not go wrong with the purchase, if you in the Houston area then purchase it from West Houston Archery.

Everyone that I know that owns Hoyt has never had any problems with the Customer Service, I am sure you will hear some complaints but I feel that if you have a great dealer then you should have no issues.


----------



## BIGSWANG77 (Mar 30, 2015)

Thank you. I might just pull the trigger on it now.


----------



## Jon-Paul (Jun 1, 2012)

here is a 2015 zt turbo for sale pretty good price, however the warranty doesn't transfer over with Hoyt and I know you was asking about the customer service.

http://discussions.texasbowhunter.com/forums/showthread.php?t=551970


----------



## BIGSWANG77 (Mar 30, 2015)

That's one of the things that worried me. Would it be best to buy new?


----------



## Hoytbowhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

BIGSWANG77 said:


> That's one of the things that worried me. Would it be best to buy new?


know big deal just keep in touch how you buy if from I've had 8 Hoyt Bows 
not all new 6-new 2-used, I've been shooting Hoyt for 30+years and only had one the limes failed 3 times under warranty, and they replaced them and the was in the 90's. have not had any Hoyt Bows fail since. most likely
todays Bows will not fail.


----------



## Brian10 (Sep 6, 2007)

Really liking mine so far. I can't say I've shot too many other bows, but my 2014 Hoyt Carbon Spyder 34 shoots way better than my previous budget bow.


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

I've shot it at the range and love it, but I am still shooting my 1989 Hoyt Easton Spectra Lite Hunter. Shot a beautiful 8pt 135class white tail with it in Kansas last season. Once you have a good bow, the initial cost is pointless since they can last for decades. All I've done to mine recently is switch from a 4" overdraw to full length carbon fiber shafts.


----------

